# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  Could this technology work on very large printers?

## intohim

I was thinking about the idea of the MOD-T and was wondering if there is a limit to the build platform size.  After a certain point, wouldn't weight of the print eventually cause malfunctioning of the printer?  I am not all that technical, but I would imagine that this would only be able to be used on smaller printers.  Can anyone comment on this?

----------


## Feign

I'm certainly not going to run the math on it, but I'd say your gut reaction is pretty accurate here.  There's quite a lot of frictional problems youd run into once your platform and print weighs more than a few pounds.  There are ways to get around those, but not in a way that remains practical compared to existing systems.

----------

